# My Mods On Our 23rs! You Must Check Out Bike Carrier!



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

I just figured out how to post pics! I created an album in the gallery to show some of my inventions and some stuff I learned from this great site! The window on the screendoor is my favorite but the Bike Rack should be exciting to some folks! sorry it took me so long to post this stuff because I've learned so much from you guys!!!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice mods. FYI, photos are available here.

Ed


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Very smart on the bike rack, love it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job on your mods!
I must say that the bike rack is quite original and impressive. 
I'm sure that many here will be very interested in that one


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Great looking Mod's, thanks for sharing









Ed


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Love the mods, especially the screen door, I'll have to do that one soon. I see you enjoy camping at Kerr Lake, I love that place. Haven't been to the CG in your pics but have been to J.C. Cooper CG in Henderson, NC. Thanks for the pics.

Brad


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

What was the screened door mod, I cant tell from lookin at the pic.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

bigcanoe said:


> What was the screened door mod, I cant tell from lookin at the pic.


Judging by the picture descriptions it looks like he put plexiglass panels on the outside of the screen door with velcro and mirror hangers. Maybe he'll chime in later with more details. A full view screen door would be nice in the OB.

Brad


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

I like the mods....I, too, am confused on the door mod. You did not like the screen? We discussed this bike mod in another bike thread and I see you must have switched out your tank/batteries from the aerodynamic cover. Is this correct or did your trailer come with the propane tank set-up like that. I am wondering your opinion on carrying four bikes this way. That is what we are working on. TOP POP rails sells your bike rack for two bikes above the propane tanks, but I have not been able to find anyone doing four bikes. Do you think there would be clearance room for turning with four bikes out there. We are wanting to convert our 4-bike carrier into a top pop rail or one like yours after we come back from our big summer trip. I have seen some pictures on rvnet forum as well with this set-up but again only two bikes. If you have taken a trip with the bikes please let me know what you feel for clearance on additional bikes. Thanks. I am going back in later to take a closer look at your mods as you have quite a few. 
Cristy


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

With plexiglass in the door you can leave it open and still have some insulation for the AC. With the outer door closed all you see if your inside is the door, this way you have a view. I like the bike rack, I saw a company made made that style but a hand built orignal is probally built better anyhow.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Mods - Move the storage area as well as the bike rack

Thor


----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Guys and Gals for the nice comments! I hope the bike rack don't look to crude or tacky.... The outback tank cover was a bear to remove and put back so I turned my tanks, moved the battery, and ordered the new tank cover from camping world. Its a nice cover I like the caps to get to the tank valves. "I should have ordered the polar white" The clearence of the bike rack in relation to the tahoe is very good when turning so I think you could maybe add one more Yakima rack just slide them togeather closer. I don't think 4 bikes would work, I saw the Top Pop rails ($500 & something dollars!) and other ideas so I put them all togeather and came up with this carrier, less than $300.00. Its not as pretty but its rust resistant and the Yakima racks go in the camper when its sitting in the yard. I had these racks on my popup and they are nice. Also you can buy the lock cores for each rack to secure the bikes. I didn't like the bikes on the back of the camper where I couldn't see them, they could fall off or come up missing.... These bikes won't cheap.... The mod on the door was a sheet of plexi from Home Depot with the mirror hangers to support the weight of the plexi from opening and closing all the time, the velcro keeps the plexi in place and make them removable. The wife said she felt closed in when the big door is closed running the A/C at the beach or lake also when running the furnace up in the mountains in the fall. It just makes the inside more open feeling and less wear and tear on the main door. Thats good you couldn't see the MOD in the picture thats why you use white velcro!







I have a ton of stuff I've done after spending way to much time on this web site, I'll try to get more pics.! The white peg board in the front storage works great holding all the little stuff that seems to hide when you need them like extra pins, awning clamps, and light hooks.... The dimmer is for those awning lights because they have standard light bulbs and sometimes they are too bright and we can dim them down. thanks again folks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice work!


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Does anyone make a rack that goes in the front of a TT. I guess just like this mod but something I could buy in a store. I am struggling with a place for bikes. I want to do a rear bumper rack but outbacks are not designed for that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jtbmoore said:


> Does anyone make a rack that goes in the front of a TT. I guess just like this mod but something I could buy in a store. I am struggling with a place for bikes. I want to do a rear bumper rack but outbacks are not designed for that.


How many bikes?

Option #1 - Put hitch on front of you truck
Option #2 - Have hitch installed on Outback (not on bumper)
Option #3 - Put bikes inside Outback.


----------



## sandstone (Jan 11, 2007)

jtbmoore said:


> Does anyone make a rack that goes in the front of a TT. I guess just like this mod but something I could buy in a store. I am struggling with a place for bikes. I want to do a rear bumper rack but outbacks are not designed for that.


There's a company out of Quebec, Canada that makes racks that go over the propane tanks on the front, just can't find the link right now. I'll update this if I can find it.
UPDATE: Here is the link: Top Pop Rails

Thule (under their Omnistor brand) now have racks for RVs that have mounts that go onto the RV itself - probably pretty pricey though. Look at: Omnistor Bike Elite. Only thing is this requires mounting (i.e. drilling holes in







) on the front wall of the RV.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice bike rack. I've thought about doing that also..
Bob


----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

Top pop rails wanted over 500.00 and I built this for under 300.00.... The bike holders was 80 bucks apiece. Its real sturdy and the bikes don't wobble or move at all.


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

jtbmoore said:


> Does anyone make a rack that goes in the front of a TT. I guess just like this mod but something I could buy in a store. I am struggling with a place for bikes. I want to do a rear bumper rack but outbacks are not designed for that.


There is a company in Canada,called toppoprails that makes one. You might also want to see my hommade bike rack for three bikes in the gallery mods section by kycamper


----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

Bump! Its that time of the year to come up with new mods! I can't wait! I just love gagets!







http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showuser=4642


----------

